# need help with "finger sandwiches"



## pathele (Oct 11, 2007)

I have been asked to bring 'finger sandwiches' for my 4 yr olds pre-K class Halloween party. I, of course, thought "there has to be some way to make them look like fingers" 

any ideas?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

how about mini pigs in a blanket? you might be able to make them look like fingers


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How To Make Finger Sandwiches
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS34sg0k8oQ"]YouTube- How To Make Finger Sandwiches[/nomedia]

Witches Finger Sandwiches
http://walmart.triaddigital.com/Recipe.aspx?c=Witches+Finger+Sandwiches&s=General+Mills

Amputated Finger Pizza
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/132/Amputated_Finger_Pizza3744.shtml

Lumberjacks Fingers
http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/lumberjacks-fingers-recipe.htm

Cheese Fingers
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50015

Monster Finger Sandwiches
http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/monster-finger-sandwiches-recipe.htm


----------



## pathele (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot. This has been a HUGE help.


----------

